# Need a Case for Dell M017G Motherboard



## Maverick436 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello guys,

I'm not sure if its even possible to find. But here goes. I have a 64bit motherboard (Dell p/n M017G) from a dell studio 540, processor (2.8 quad core), and PSU. I need a case to put this in. Im assuming dell boards are proprietary and wont fit in anything but a dell because of the back shield.

So my question is, does anyone know of a case or could possibly point me in the right direction to find one. If not, do you think it would be worth my time to buy a case being i already have the parts listed and then modify it so the back shield will fit MB ports. Im building a gaming system, I feel this is a pretty decent MB. Eventually when I build one from scratch I could easily sell this one.

Any feed mack is much appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A concern when trying to install an OEM Mobo into an aftermarket case is the matching of the Mobo mounting holes. Some OEM boards are odd but you don't know until you try it.
Most Intel boards I've seen use the standard hole arrangement.
You are correct about the I/O plate. I have yet to see any Mobo that will match up to an aftermarket case I/O plate. However, I have modified some to cover most of the holes. The sound and USB are usually the worst to match.


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

Not wanting to rain on your parade, but I'd go with a new mobo before trying to make a dell mobo fit in a normal case.


----------



## Gack (Jan 16, 2010)

Some cases do have different sized mounting holes, trying to suit people like you, I'd suggest taking your mobo to the computer store (I'd recomend fry's) and trying out every case thats reasonable for a fit. I had to get a special case to house my CPU 478 fan, so I just took my fan into the store and started trying to mount it! 
Give that a try.


----------

